# A Question About Being Your Birdie's "Mate". . .



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

Are both genders equally likely to attempt to mate with your hand? My new female (so I'm told, she seems to fit the bill fairly well) lutino, Pika, was gettin' all up on my hand with her tail 'n junk the other day. I thought it was funny and cute, if a tad bit creepy. x3 I was just curious; is this a common habit with both sexes, or is it typically exclusive to males or females? Also, any tips on how to discourage this behavior while keeping the bond between us strong? I have read that such activities are unhealthy for 'tiels, though I have yet to see an explanation of why. (Not that I'm fond of the idea of my sweet little companion doing the do with my digits, y'know?)

Any advice/answers would be much appreciated, as well as any funny related stories you'd like to share. Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

My male is the only one who tries to mate with my hand lol Im not sure if females do it too. But males and females have different methods of "mating" so that can help tell if you have a male or a female. Males swish their tails back and forth and females kind of push their back end into objects and flutter their wings a bit.
Male: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g_wPaJipMc
Female: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XptCN5z426Y

Here is a thread on hormones and hormone control you can check out, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330. I just move my hand away if Cupid tries to get frisky with it lol


----------



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

OH SNAP. DUDE BRO. OH NO.

Looks like I may have a male birdy on my hands then. No wonder "she" isn't all that snuggly, and definitely always knows what "she" wants and will get extremely fussy if she doesn't like something/someone. . . Guess I'll have to think up a new name for her! Him. Not her. Bluh.


----------

